# Loading Instruments in RAM



## Hans Adamson (Apr 21, 2006)

How do you disable the DFD, so that an instrument is loaded in RAM only?

Can this be an instrument setting, or does it have to be done on sampler level?


----------



## kotori (Apr 21, 2006)

It's a group level setting. On the 'Source' panel you can switch from DFD to sampler.
If you wish to do it for all groups you can activate the 'Edit All Groups' button first.


----------



## Scott Rogers (Apr 21, 2006)

..........


----------



## rJames (Apr 21, 2006)

Hans, you have already mentioned that you don't have EW orchestra (XP only)...but for those that do...

You can do what Scott is suggesting by using the Qlegato patches. They are already offset to a place that is correct for legato mode using DFD. But with Big BOb's script they actually connect!

Its a beautiful thing.

Cut your own, sample mode takes up way too much RAM.


----------



## Hans Adamson (Apr 21, 2006)

Scott Rogers @ Fri Apr 21 said:


> Hans,
> 
> Before I had the benefit of Bob's legato script, for the "in-between" notes, I was using a legato solution that involved groups whose sample starts had been offset at whatever seemed to be the best point for each sample. I was combing this with a flexible envelope and K2's "voice groups" with a 50 to 150 ms xfade to simulate something closer to legato than no solution at all. It worked fairly well for what it was, but these great new scripts are obviously much better. What I've found though is that I can use the SIPS legato script on the groups which I had previously offset the sample starts and keep them in DFD mode. If you find your RAM filling up too quickly, this is an option you could try so you can avoid sampler mode if need be. And the good thing about manually offsetting the sample starts yourself is that you decide on a case-by-case basis where the best offset is for each sample. Of course I have to keyswitch to the group with the original attack when I want to begin a phrase, but since both groups are based on the same samples it still doesn't use anymore RAM.


Scott,Ron,
Thanks for the brilliant suggestions! 

I think this may be the way to go for me. Where can I offset individual samples the way you describe it?

Were you talking about giving the group a slow attack envelope, or is there a way of actually starting a bit into the sample without having to load the whole group into RAM?


----------



## rJames (Apr 21, 2006)

If you are in Kontakt, open the Groups area, touch a group

Make sure that in a dialogue just below the groups (and regarding the mapping) that you select Show selected groups only. Then in the Mapping dialogue, you will see only the group you have selected and are working on. Open the loop edtor and you will see a flag that you can drag to offset the start time.


----------



## Hans Adamson (Apr 21, 2006)

rJames @ Fri Apr 21 said:


> If you are in Kontakt, open the Groups area, touch a group
> 
> Make sure that in a dialogue just below the groups (and regarding the mapping) that you select Show selected groups only. Then in the Mapping dialogue, you will see only the group you have selected and are working on. Open the loop edtor and you will see a flag that you can drag to offset the start time.


Thanks Ron!


----------



## Hans Adamson (Apr 21, 2006)

I am testing both ways.

But I can't seem to set the sampler option for a single group only. Every time I try, the whole instrument is loaded into RAM. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Hans Adamson (Apr 21, 2006)

Ok, I got it working per group now. But where do I offset sample start in RAM? Is this a script option only?


----------



## kotori (Apr 21, 2006)

Hans Adamson @ Fri Apr 21 said:


> I am testing both ways.
> 
> But I can't seem to set the sampler option for a single group only. Every time I try, the whole instrument is loaded into RAM. What am I doing wrong?


Please make sure the 'Edit All Groups' is not selected in the Group Editor. Any changes of group settings you do are applied to the groups whose checkboxes are checked.


----------



## rJames (Apr 21, 2006)

I am not nearly as fluent with K2 as Kotori but I always thought that Sample mode vs DFD mode were instrument settings not Group settings.


----------



## Thonex (Apr 21, 2006)

rJames @ Fri Apr 21 said:


> I am not nearly as fluent with K2 as Kotori but I always thought that Sample mode vs DFD mode were instrument settings not Group settings.



It's a group setting... which is VERY cool... you can reserve the sample offset stuff for the shorter staccato type layered strings.

T


----------

